# I am having issues with EgyptAir... need help



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

I am curious if any of you have traveled to the usa with your cat or small dogs on board and if so how much because so far ive had 4 prices 115 dollars 230 dollars 250 dollars and 70 pounds lol... im so cofused i feel like cancelling and booking with someone else... thanks so much guys


----------



## cairo (Sep 6, 2009)

i think the 70 le is only taxes , however the ticket price range from 115 to 250 dollars,if u still need help i can call egypt air 4 u and ask them 4 the exact details and post 4 ut he info back


----------



## stahlblu (Aug 30, 2009)

that would be great if you can call them and ask them as if you are going because When i speak english to them the price automatically jumps up to really high price like I will have a million dollars saved from working in Egypt lol... When they hear an american is going things change so that would be so great of you if you can find out for me details. she is 2.3 kilos-2.5 kilos and it is just her in a soft carrier. thanks so much again you have no idea how much that means


----------



## LOLALOLITA (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh,i wish i could help u.me i bought my cat from romania to egypt with 70 euro,but no ideea from here to usa.i will check see if i can find something.


----------

